# Not your average ride.



## hiclmbr (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey...new here. Been diggin reading through the forums, tons of good stuff here. Figured I would post up my "ride". Whilst not diesel powered nor really doing well on the 1/4 mile...it is a whole bunch o fun. Take it to the top of any mountain and point it down the hill....watch the perma-grin take over.













Hope to be adding some usefull (and not so usefull) chatter to the forum here...


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

I will snap that thing in half, send spokes flying all directions. You should get some bar ends before its to late.

Man that front shock brace seems to close to the tire.


----------



## hiclmbr (Aug 23, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I will snap that thing in half, send spokes flying all directions. You should get some bar ends before its to late.
> 
> Man that front shock brace seems to close to the tire.




You are horribly mistaken my friend...That is one the most durable freeride/downhill bikes ever created. I've been trying for 5 years to destroy that frame with no luck. The cross brace on the fork moves with the fork...Ive never had problems with clearance issues even in a fullblown mudfest DH race at Snowshoe a couple years ago.


----------



## rngrchad (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah! Sick ride Hiclimbr. I rode a Transition for a couple years when I was up in Glacier,WA. It looked identical to that Kona. 

Unbeliveably, I now mostly don spandex and reach for my Giant TCR full carbon road bike to kick out 50 or 60 miles in the evenings after work. Hopefully I have a good winter and I can afford to get a TRANSITION TRANS AM. I'm all about hardtails here in the buckeye state.....looking next year to add a bottlerocket to the quiver of bikes. 

My current ride:









(not my bike, but will be this coming spring)


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

hiclmbr said:


> You are horribly mistaken my friend...That is one the most durable freeride/downhill bikes ever created. I've been trying for 5 years to destroy that frame with no luck. The cross brace on the fork moves with the fork...Ive never had problems with clearance issues even in a fullblown mudfest DH race at Snowshoe a couple years ago.



Don't be to sure, if you want to come up we can hit the steps at the Art Museum downtown and find out:greenchainsaw:
I had a cyclo cross with the front end having close tolerances and had some problems with debris getting in there. I have an old Y-5 I haven't rode in years. 
Kona makes a real good bike for sure, does it have a double bushed head tube?


----------



## rngrchad (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn, where did the OP go? I was getting all stoked to talk about bikes! I worked 11 hours today and am just getting ready to go on a 40 mile ride....I'm gonna hurt tommorow.


----------



## hiclmbr (Aug 26, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Don't be to sure, if you want to come up we can hit the steps at the Art Museum downtown and find out:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Kona makes a real good bike for sure, does it have a double bushed head tube?




Big, urban hucks to flat are sooo 2003 and stair gaps are for the BMX/Skate crowd.
I'm more of an all mountain, fast, flowy type of rider...I like the lift assisted park type riding, but still ride a ton of local xc. All of it on that same bike. 

I'm not sure about your headtube ?? It's a standard 1 1/8 headtube and I run a cane Creek "100" head set.





rngrchad said:


> Damn, where did the OP go? I was getting all stoked to talk about bikes! I worked 11 hours today and am just getting ready to go on a 40 mile ride....I'm gonna hurt tommorow.




Nice...must be a road ride. I'm lucky to pull a good 10-12 on a xc ride around here if I get started early in the am. I am building up a old steel roady a friend gave me to start turning some bigger miles. 

Haven't ridden myself in over a week. Ate a big pile a shizz at the local dirtjumps last Sunday and jacked my already pretty beat right shoulder. Made my week of tree work interesting...


----------



## treemandan (Aug 26, 2009)

hiclmbr said:


> Big, urban hucks to flat are sooo 2003 and stair gaps are for the BMX/Skate crowd.
> I'm more of an all mountain, fast, flowy type of rider...I like the lift assisted park type riding, but still ride a ton of local xc. All of it on that same bike.
> 
> I'm not sure about your headtube ?? It's a standard 1 1/8 headtube and I run a cane Creek "100" head set.
> ...


----------



## jonsereds49sp (Sep 1, 2009)

just a few of my "rides"


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool bike...I work w/ a gal and her son is a well known downhill biker. He's had a few photo spreads in some magazines.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to make parts for this guy at my machine shop:


----------



## Ironbark (Sep 1, 2009)

jonsereds49sp said:


> just a few of my "rides"








That's a nice classic early 80s Italian road bike.

I still have a handmade steel frameset that was built for me in 1986 by a English frame builder. After I replaced it as a race frame, I had mudguard eyes brazed on and used it as a winter "hack bike". I reckon it's done well over 50,000 miles.


----------



## hiclmbr (Sep 2, 2009)

jonsereds49sp said:


> just a few of my "rides"










Lovin the Lawwill linkage fork...definately a classic there. Mert would be proud!!

Your Bianchi looks very much like my 1976 Zebrakenko that I have just about finished up.









BuddhaKat said:


> I used to make parts for this guy at my machine shop:



Nice!!! To bad Jan is a bit of a #### and his lack of CS on his first go-round has really hurt his credibility. Builds some sweet bikes though..I always wanted a Disco...


----------



## BuddhaKat (Sep 2, 2009)

hiclmbr said:


> Nice!!! To bad Jan is a bit of a #### and his lack of CS on his first go-round has really hurt his credibility. Builds some sweet bikes though..I always wanted a Disco...


He was interesting and likable enough, and a fairly good engineer, but he was wracked with money problems and we had to put him on a prepay/COD basis. That was really the first nail in his coffin. He went out of business within a year or so.


----------



## hiclmbr (Sep 2, 2009)

Rumor has it he is back selling bikes again. His website seems to confirm it.

http://www.karpiel.com/index.html


----------

